

What is wrong with functional languages - ThinkEzy
http://www.thinkezy.com/blog/?p=135

======
tompko
If python was treating it as a text value then int("009") is 9 as you would
expect. Even if it wasn't you could do lstrip("0") to remove leading zeroes
before converting to an integer.

From reading the post it sounds like the faults lies more with the developers
inability to use python than pythons inabilities.

Also, I know python has functional aspects, but is it really classified as a
functional language now?

~~~
ajuc
Also - even if it was python fault, and if python was a functional language,
error described here would be a problem of dynamic typing, not of functional-
ness of a language.

------
tikhonj
I'm not sure an article about "functional languages like Python" is going to
shed much light on functional languages.

Maybe he was thinking of "procedural"?

~~~
tompko
Python is multi-paradigm, you can certainly write functional code with it.

~~~
kls
But the article still get's it wrong it has nothing to do with functional vs
OO vs procedural and everything to do with type casting. Given the level of
confusion on the authors part I suspect this has more to do with mastery of
the tools at the authors disposal than the constructs of a languadge.

